# Charcoal Flovered pellets.



## wizass119 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi everyone! My name is Chris and I'm from Bergholz , Ohio. I just got my first smoker ( Cabelas 560 ) and I love it so far. I do how ever miss that charcoal taste and was wondering if anyone make a charcoal flovered pellet?  Thanks for any reply.


----------



## gary s (Dec 31, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of                     information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## joe black (Dec 31, 2016)

Chris,

I can definitely see how you chose your screen name.  What I really don't understand is why you want charcoal flavored pellets when so much effort has been put into wood smoke flavored charcoal.  From my experience, most folks want to know how to get rid of the chemical and binder taste from charcoal.

I guess I'm just trying to be a "Wizass".

Seriously, I don't know anywhere to get the product you're looking for.  Good luck.

Joe.


----------

